
Ask HN: Do karma points work differently after 1000? - Killah911
Just noticed that after I submitted an article which got quite afew up votes, my karma points went up by less than half that number.  Anyone know if that&#x27;s a bug or afew tire of post 1000 karma?  At first I figured someone probably downvoted my comments somewhere, but now I&#x27;m noticing that this has been a constant thing.
======
minimaxir
Upvotes which are suspected to be from sockpuppet accounts do not increment
the total karma counter, or count in the weighting of a submission.

~~~
Killah911
There's something busted with the algorithm then, unless some people are
secretly stalking me. Even my friends don't know my HN handle.

